# Zelda 64: Dawn & Dusk release



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2019)

https://n64today.com/2019/09/22/zelda-64-dawn-dusk/

Zelda 64 - Dawn & Dusk, a romhack based on Ocarina of Time has been released!

Developed by Captain Seedy-Eye, Zelda 64: Dawn & Dusk is a brand new Legend of Zelda 64DD expansion game. You can even play it on a 64DD development unit.
You can play this version on an original N64 console using a flashcart.https://n64today.com/2017/01/29/everdrive-64-guide/
This should also work on most emulators.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=78&v=L1uv3VH9nVw


----------

